# Google- Syndrome amplifies pain signals to brain - Daytona Beach News-Journal



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*Syndrome* amplifies pain signals to brainDaytona Beach News-Journal, FL - <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr>Do you have fibromyalgia, chronic myofascial pain, tension headache, migraine or *irritable bowel syndrome* and feel there is no answer in sight? *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

